
Ask HN: How to get started with Linux kernel developing/debugging? - jesusofsuburbia
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m a developer and Linux user for quite some time. I run Arch Linux and already experienced with different kernels, also with building some special Kernels from AUR and applying some patches, etc.<p>Now I have a minor issue with my touchpad, I know it&#x27;s caused by a change between 4.9 and 4.11, not sure what exactly, and I would love to figure this out on my own and eventually submit a patch. This is knowledge&#x2F;a skill I was eager to gain for quite some time now.<p>So, Dear HNers, what would you recommend to an experienced programmer to get started with debugging and developing the Linux kernel? I&#x27;m looking for everything that you made good experiences with, be it articles, tutorials, videos or even books.<p>Thanks to everyone!
======
rijoja
Not a kernel developer, yet! I'd say that you ought to start out with using
qemu/kvm to spin up a virtual machine. The qemu documentation itself contains
some info on how to hook up a gdb debugger to the os.

Since it's a real hardware problem probably you'll need to set up some usb
forwarding to the qemu program, but that should be doable I think.

Again not a kernel hacker but good luck to you!

